# Living in PV



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Questions for living in PV , currently living in central Florida on coast is weather close to ours there? Is it possible to live there on 1700 month , we do have investments to fall back on but prefer to try to stay in that range. We only need small 2 bedroom. Also what areas ? Looking at December 5 or ****** gulch . Any suggestions, right on beach not required, but will not have car . Coming in may ! Also suggestions for real estate or property management agent Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Me Linda said:


> Questions for living in PV , currently living in central Florida on coast is weather close to ours there? Is it possible to live there on 1700 month , we do have investments to fall back on but prefer to try to stay in that range. We only need small 2 bedroom. Also what areas ? Looking at December 5 or ****** gulch . Any suggestions, right on beach not required, but will not have car . Coming in may ! Also suggestions for real estate or property management agent Thanks


$1700 usd/month is $34,000 mxn at current exchange rates. I could live on a third of that if I had to. Whether you can live on it depends on your lifestyle. But certainly, many, many people in Mexico live on a lot less than that.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The income you need to live on depends largely on where you decide to live, since the cost of housing is one of the biggest expenses.
I suggest you google the PV sites re cost of rentals in PV as a start. That will give you an idea of what you'll need for housing. There are many places in Mexico where the cost of housing (and COL) is lower than popular tourist destinations at the beaches. From what I know, it would be difficult to make it on $1700 a month in PV, but easy in other places.
Also, Senor Google is a better source of solid information than web boards. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I am familiar with the climate on the central coast of Florida and somewhat in PV. As a generalization I would say that they are 'about equal'... maybe a little hotter/humid in PV (if you can believe that!!!). As in Florida, if one is somewhat away from the beach and its breezes, it will be hotter.
In my opinion one would not be able to live comfortably in the summer, either in Florida or in PV, without air conditioning. Electricity is very high (cost) in Mexico but I do believe that CFE discounts the rates a bit on the coast. 

I would echo the thoughts as to living on $1700/mo. It is SO dependent on one's lifestyle and how 'native' one decides to live. You have just seen two responses... one says 'of course I could', and the other says 'probably not'. Both are right. I am only vaguely aware of the two areas you asked about, but staying away from anything that suggests 'gringos or tourists' will serve you needs better me thinks. Costs will also depend upon your age or rather if you have medical expenses above or below the average. 

Coming in May will give you a real head's up as to the weather, but will probably not be representative of the effect that tourists can have on the cost of things.

Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

There are several excellent Puerto Vallarta groups on Facebook. One of them is run by Tricia Lyman and she posts monthly expense sheets for her and her husband. $1700 is certainly possible...rent and utilities will be one of your biggest expenses...food is relatively inexpensive. 
"Puerto Vallarta: Everything You Need Or Want To Know"


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have been living north of PV for 15 years, not on the ocean, and while it certainly does get hot and humid, I have never had AC, nor do I want it. Good fans work just fine for me.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

MJD13 said:


> There are several excellent Puerto Vallarta groups on Facebook. One of them is run by Tricia Lyman and she posts monthly expense sheets for her and her husband. $1700 is certainly possible...rent and utilities will be one of your biggest expenses...food is relatively inexpensive.
> "Puerto Vallarta: Everything You Need Or Want To Know"


I second this recommendation. I've been participating in this particular FB group for a while now, and find valuable and useful info there. Tricia Lyman's blog, Lyman's Journey (and budget), can be found directly at Lyman's Journey
[Cut]


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

MJD13 said:


> There are several excellent Puerto Vallarta groups on Facebook. One of them is run by Tricia Lyman and she posts monthly expense sheets for her and her husband. $1700 is certainly possible...rent and utilities will be one of your biggest expenses...food is relatively inexpensive.
> "Puerto Vallarta: Everything You Need Or Want To Know"


The FB group moderated by Tricia is very helpful, as is the budget info she posts. I've been a member of the group for a while and learned a lot about life in PV.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the great info ! Going to Facebook site now ?


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

You might have some trouble staying under $1,700 in ****** gulch. Maybe consider expanding your search area a bit. It definitely is possible, but as others mentioned, it will depend largely on the lifestyle you want to live. A neighbour couple manages on that amount, even here in Amapas, and I'm astounded. But it can be done. 
Tricia is awesome & although I left that FB group I recommend it to others. There are also a number of other groups.
Weather is closer to South Florida than Central Florida. I used to live in Miami Beach & I find it fairly similar.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

ExpatEmigre said:


> You might have some trouble staying under $1,700 in ****** gulch. Maybe consider expanding your search area a bit. It definitely is possible, but as others mentioned, it will depend largely on the lifestyle you want to live. A neighbour couple manages on that amount, even here in Amapas, and I'm astounded. But it can be done.
> Tricia is awesome & although I left that FB group I recommend it to others. There are also a number of other groups.
> Weather is closer to South Florida than Central Florida. I used to live in Miami Beach & I find it fairly similar.


. What areas would you recommend? I see ads for romantic zone and December 5 ? We only need a one bedroom but we will not have a car and need to walk or take public transport. Have a health savings account so that's not a problem and perm residents so will use public segura or imss ( I know I got that wrong lol ) thank you


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

5 de diciembre has some nice, affordable places, but usually they are on hills, so I'm not sure if that would present an issue with walking. Las Glorias and Versalles (no I) could be options. They're flat & less expensive than Old Town or ****** Gulch. Possibly Las Gaviotas.
I'm not saying to abandon your preferred areas; I'm only giving suggestions if you find nothing suitable & affordable there.
Seguro Popular is an option as long as you're on RT status at least. I don't know about the IMSS requirements because they have preexisting condition exclusions. 
I registered with SP, but I've only had to see a doctor once, for a sinus infection, and I used a private physician & paid out-of-pocket.


----------



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

surabi said:


> I have been living north of PV for 15 years, not on the ocean, and while it certainly does get hot and humid, I have never had AC, nor do I want it. Good fans work just fine for me.


I'm curious about the sort of place you live, surabi. Are you in the jungle? In a smaller town. I've been looking at properties around that area online. I can't decide where I'd like best. Planning a visit next fall.


----------



## brightfame2099 (Oct 21, 2010)

*buying*

Hi Everyone,
Im planning on purchasing some property in old town/zona romantic area of Puerto Vallarta and wanted to know if getting a property that's a bit up the hill meaning 7-8 blocks from the beach would be hard to rent out? We're planning on buying a 3 bedroom home not a condo. We want to be able to rent it out fairly easily and want a home since we will be living there full time in about 15 years. Any imput would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure to investigate the details of what it takes to rent a property legally; receiving payment in Mexico, having an accountant, paying the hefty taxes, and that you have the proper residence visa and lucrativa endorsement from INM. They are getting strict about enforcement. Another complication may be your trust, since a bank will actually be the owner of the property. Maybe a corporation will be needed. It can get complicated. Do you have a Residente Permanente visa, with the right to “work“?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Poolajet said:


> I'm curious about the sort of place you live, surabi. Are you in the jungle? In a smaller town. I've been looking at properties around that area online. I can't decide where I'd like best. Planning a visit next fall.


Outskirts of Sayulita. Not really jungle, more like countryside, but jungled hills all around.


----------

